# Elvis...(This one broke my heart)



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Elvis is a striking ten-year-old Golden gentleman. He is an exceptional dog who touched the hearts of everyone at Riverview. Sadly, his story is one of poor ownership and care. At some point, Elvis' owner decided she no longer wanted her dogs. Rather than going through the proper channels and contacting any number of rescue agencies or services (such as the local animal control officer, a shelter, or a breed/rescue organization such as YGRR*) this callous owner simply disowned her dogs. The dogs ran free like strays, were not properly fed, and did not receive yearly medical treatment or up-to-date health care. When allowed indoors, Elvis lived in a dark, damp garage. What a shame for this sweet Golden boy!
Quite often the Animal Control Officer in a neighboring community found Elvis and Rocky, Elvis' brother, roaming the streets. This attentive Animal Control Officer convinced the dogs' owner to surrender them since she no longer wanted the dogs and the responsibility of ownership. The Animal Control Officer then contacted YGRR knowing we would find the most fitting, loving and caring homes.
Elvis was admitted and seen by the YGRR veterinarian. He was given a complete geriatric workup. He was thin upon examination and anemic. Elvis was found to be heartworm positive and have mild hip-dysplasia on his left side. Additionally, he was in need of neutering, had two fractured incisors extracted, and was given a dentistry. Finally, our special boy was brought up-to-date on his vaccinations and tattooed. Elvis came to Riverview where he spent time resting after being treated successfully for heartworm disease. He was found to be a gem of a dog. It was a pleasure to be in the company of this sweet, senior dog who loved people and other dogs! Handsome, gentle Elvis soon became a staff favorite. (Unfortunately, his brother Rocky was found to be in renal failure upon entry to the program and could not be saved.)
When Elvis was ready, he was placed on the Active Adoption List. He deserved a special, quiet and loving home where he would receive all the attention he had been deprived of for so many years living in the garage! Sure enough he found the perfect home! A repeat adopter was waiting for just the right senior dog that would fit in with her family and who would provide companionship to her rescue Golden Amber Jane, YGRR #3131. Elvis was the perfect match. Both dogs get along beautifully! Now Elvis enjoys relaxing, comfortable days fit for a king where he receives "star treatment" either snuggling up on the sofa with his Golden sister or enjoying the flowers in his beautiful and securely fenced yard. Ladies and Gentlemen, Elvis has left the building.
*All Golden Retrievers who are surrendered and enter the YGRR program receive first-rate care. The dogs are seen by the YGRR veterinarian for a health evaluation and given appropriate, supportive treatment. Then Goldens come to Riverview where they live in excellent, pristine conditions with constructive exercise, turn-out yards, consistent dog handling, and socialization. This safe haven allows further assessment and evaluation of each dog.​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Elvis is beautiful! I will never understand how someone can treat their animals like that. I'm so glad that he has a wonderful home now.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I am so glad this beautiful gentleman found a wonderful home, how can people disguard their animals in this way, it makes me feel so very sad, that there are so many people in this world like this!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

He is beautiful. I'm so glad he found his furever home!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Elvis went through a lot. I am glad his "Golden Years" will be lived out with a loving family.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh poor Elvis.. thanks so much for sharing his story and its great that he found his forever home.. hes gorgeous!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that Elvis gets to live his golden years with a loving family. I hope those people get what is coming to them. People like that just make me sick.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

What a very sad story with a beautiful ending for this handsome golden boy! Elvis is a great name for him b/c he's a star of a dog from what they described.

I feel so very sorry that his brother Rocky didn't make it. Imagine living your remaining days on the streets and being in kidney failure, that's just shameful on the part of his owner. If that isn't cruelty, then I don't know what is.

Thank goodness the animal control officer stepped in and got these dogs, sounds like Elvis will live his remaining years enjoying lots of love and all the comfort he deserves.


----------

